# How many rods do you keep on your boat?



## 86tracker

How many rods do you keep rigged on your boat on average. I usually keep 4 and my father in law keeps four. I keep an old Zebco with a Texas rigged worm, 2 spinning reels - one with a swim jig and one with a hard swim bait/top water/something of the sort and my Abu bait caster with a jig and pig. Father in law keeps his random with no rhyme or reason and he only uses one per trip. I will guarantee every rod I have will get used every outing and most of the time I switch lures on every rod every time. Just wondering what y'all do.


----------



## Jim

As many as fit in the rod locker! :LOL2: 

When on foot or on other boats, no more than 3.


----------



## mattfishinmanvan

Usually I have however many would be too many...and then like an extra 5. It always feels like I am surrounded by poles and hooks...but I upgraded boat size recently and got rid of some old stock...so hopefully this year will be better. 

On the new boat I'll have 3 baitcasters and 3 spinning with different lures on each.


----------



## Bigwrench

Between my Better Half and my Lil boy I have 23 . 18 are mine . Front deck usually has 5-6 ready to go


----------



## earl60446

I usually keep 3-4 rods on board for me. I fished with a guy once (wannabe pro bass guy) who had a 22 ft ranger bass boat, 250 hp outboard and 24 rods on board just for him and everyone of them were rigged already, with spinnerbaits and buzzbaits. Maybe 2 rods were spinning rods, the rest all garcia baitcasters. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
Tim


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Start with 4 and narrow it down to 2. I don't like clutter


----------



## fender66

WAY TOO MANY!

Bet I have nearly 18 or so.

Hey...DON'T JUDGE.....you never know when you're going to need that extra rod or 8. :shock:


----------



## Butthead

I usually have 8 onboard with me. 2 ML spinning finesse setups, 1 or 2 Medium baitcaster setups, and the rest MH BCs.
There are many times when I wish I had room for more, especially so when the bite is slow.


----------



## redbug

I carry a few rods I will have 10 to 12 rods rigged and ready in the rod locker 
6 of them on the deck I always have a jig tied on as well as a frog in 2 sizes they wil be in the locker until I need them


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Eight to ten baitcasters. Two spinning setups......


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347854#p347854 said:


> fish devil » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]:twisted: Eight to ten baitcasters. Two spinning setups......




All left handed....now that's the way to go! 8)


----------



## lovedr79

two spinners two bait casters, sometimes a third baitcaster and spinner. my buddy usually brings aobut 8 and uses only one........... my boat looks like a a freaking rod/reel dispoal can.


----------



## LarryMc

Have a small boat with no rod locker so I only use six total. Two Medium Baitcasters, Two Medium-Light Baitcasters and two Medium Light Spinning. All left handed!


----------



## Bigwrench

LarryMc said:


> Have a small boat with no rod locker so I only use six total. Two Medium Baitcasters, Two Medium-Light Baitcasters and two Medium Light Spinning. All left handed!


And when I fish with him he has 3-4 more  glad to see ya made it Larry !


----------



## ccm

I normally keep 5 0r 6 in the boat at a time but this is due to a lack of room in a 14ft v hull. When I fish with my dad in his Skeeter bass boat I normally carry eight. Some are backups rigged the same incase I break off and the fish are biting like crazy and the rest are rigged with the game plan for the day or at least what we think will work.


----------



## jonboatboy

I keep 5 on my 16ft mod v. I fish alone in my boat but occasionally I'll fish a tournament with my buddy on his Z8 and he has at least 10 but keeps about 5 on deck. I'd probably have more but my boat doesn't have a rod locker so my old lady won't get to fuss about me buying more rod and reels.


----------



## basslipripper

Im anywhere between 9 and 12 bait casters and a spinning reel. May have a zebco and a brim buster on board from time to time.


----------



## bcbouy

4 fly rods and 8 cartriges for the reels.full sink,floating weight forward,15 foot clear tips and midge tips.sometimes a couple spinning rods.


----------



## Dark3

Currently running with 4 rigs and non of them less than heavy with the exception of a MH cranking rod. Sometimes I co-angle so I Keep it simple stupid.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398473543376.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## El_Guapo

With my old boat, I typically kept 5 on the deck (4 baitcasters and one spinning) and 3 in the locker (1 spinning, 1 baitcaster and 1 "I've had it" Zebco33). Currently boatless and backseating, I carry 3 (2 baitcasters and one spinning).


----------



## MiPikeGuy

6 spinning rods between my girlfriend and I.

2 M 's that see 95% of the action, 2 UL's for Panfish/Trout, And 2 backups with replaced tips that might as well be clubs lol


----------



## jigngrub

6


----------



## Lost Pole

2- 10' BnM rods w/ Solo reels spooled with 6# hi vis mono


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

6 to 8 for catfishing and striper fishing.
2 if I'm casting for bass or stripers
1 if I'm bait fishing
1 if I'm bowfishing; sometimes I like to foul hook instead of shooting.


----------



## jigngrub

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352891#p352891 said:


> Lost Pole » Today, 11:19[/url]"]2- 10' BnM rods w/ Solo reels spooled with 6# hi vis mono



You sound like one of those disgusting perch jerkers  

... I'm one too! :wink: 

Why only 2, because of where you live and a rod limit?

On most of the lakes around here I'll troll with 4-6 at a time by myself. We have a 3 pole limit on 2 lakes here but I still take 6 and fish with 3 and keep 3 in reserve in case I break off or want to change jig colors.


----------



## jethro

Depends on what I am fishing for. Bass and panfish or stock trout it's usually a baitcaster and two spinning rods. Salmon and lakers I bring all my lead core and wire and downrigger rods, usually about 5 of them.


----------



## satx78247

As my cousin (fishing partner) and I are both "perch-jerkers" (crappie fishermen) and catfishing fanatics, we usually have 5 rods each aboard.

yours, satx


----------



## Wallijig

I keep 8, 4 spinning and 4 counters.
I use same spinning reel and same counter reel on all. I have 2 backup reels of each tucked away fully stringed ready to put on pole, if have issues with any.


----------



## josh870

i usually have 4-5 and my buddy brings at least 6. this is on a 12 ft jon.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC

Depends on what I'm fishing for , and how many people on the boat. By myself, this time of year, I carry 5 total. Two trolling rods (bait cast identical set-ups), and 3 spinning rods. My daughter has her two spincasts if she's along. A buddy will usually bring 2-3 along when he goes. There are times when 3 people will be on the boat, and I limit to 2 rods each unless we're live bait fishing. 

Really just all depends on what we're doing.


----------



## onthewater102

On my boat - 7, 2 MH BC's, 3 M BC's & 1 H Spinning & 1 M Spinning - though I'm in the process of adding more MH BC rods to my collection and will trade out one more medium for a heavier rod.

As a guest I ask first if 3 is too many - but I've always brought 3 - MH BC, M BC & M Spinning

I'll rig up when I get to the water unless it's a body I fish all the time and I'm fairly certain of the pattern.


----------

